# Choco's Cool Links Thread! circa 2006-2009



## Craig Sharmat

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 09 said:


> Lol uhhh i'll do that tomorrow, it's kind of late now. I actually proposed the idea that we have a film music link thread that's a sticky in this forum where we could all dump in any interesting links to video's etc.



Here you go


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Yay! I'll repost those last 3 links I posted in that other thread:

Most of what I find on the net I end up posting here so I don't really have much that I haven't posted. Mostly just a few scraps that I can think of off the top of my head.

http://media20a.libsyn.com/podcasts/fsmpodcast/FSM_Podcast_013.mp3 (http://media20a.libsyn.com/podcasts/fsm ... st_013.mp3)

Nerds discuss John Powell but if you skip past that there's a part at the end that has an old recording of John Williams talking back when he was doing Empire Strikes Back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3FipAPz ... soncinemad

Rehearsal for some HGW material at the recent SONCINEMAD. Might be interesting for HGW fans.

http://www.briantyler.com/audio.html

Brian now has 4 videos on his site. If you check the photos section you will notice he has seperated with his golden hair. Not sure who ended the relationship but whatever.


----------



## Scott Cairns

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Thanks Choco.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Jose Jherring suggested I post this here and I think I should. It's not a link but something that should be in a sticky thread.  JG=Jerry Goldsmith.


Q: How do you feel about film composing today?

JG: I think a great deal of the two Newman brothers, David and Tommy. Also, I think another composer, Cliff Eidelman, is a great talent with amazing potential.

Elliot Goldenthal seems very interesting to me as well.

Then there are the old standbys--John Barry, John Williams and Elmer Bernstein.

The newer ones I get a little scared about. I'm not exactly thrilled about the direction we're going in.

I think the commercialism and the avariciousness of certain people has crept in and taken over for the art.

I'm frightened with this new assembly line way of doing music. It's faceless, characterless, skilless, and sounds like the whole orchestra or somebody's playing between C above middle C and C below middle C.

They're all playing at once, and the horns are always playing at the top register. That's the way it seems to go on for an hour and ninety minutes, and with that music it doesn't seem to make any sense either.

They're just loud movies.

It just gets so discouraging. People are trying to become very efficient and this type of film music is not cheap.

QUESTION:
How has film scoring changed over the years?

JERRY GOLDSMITH:
It's amazing todayhow many dual composers there are. I never saw so many shared credits for composing before.

How many people does it take to screw in a light bulb? On a couple of occasions, I've had someone to share the burden with me. It was quite apparent why: the scoring schedule was impossible. I'm not ever going to do it again--doing it twice was quite enough. I've had enough flack for that and was never happy with it.

There are certain peole now where it's a factory--a couple of factories grinding out music, and I think it's despicable and ruining the art of film scoring.

The music sounds the same. It's a formula that becomes repetitious and is not ade with a lot of skill.

Here's a craft, an art that's been developed over years and years that's being demeaned for commerical purposes now.

Fortunately, not all filmmakers go for it. I also think scheudles have changed--they are very short now.

Orchestras and budgets are larger for music now. That's nice, but it can also be abused and taken advantage of. There are times we wante 85 or 90 musicians, but sometimes forty will do. Sometimes, composers' egos take over and it's a big track to stand up there in front of 90 musicians playing the music. Serving the film is our first consideration and the responsibility of all film composers.


QUESTION:
How elaborate are your electronic mock ups?

JERRY GOLDSMITH:

... There's a danger with these mock ups. I think they're wonderful, but there are many orchestral things and musical devices you cna't do on a computer ... It can become very dangerous when you limit your creative ability to what you can accomplish personally on a computer. I'm concerned with staying away from this.

I'll just write it out on paper likeI've been doing for 50 or more and be done with it. You have to balance this all out. That's why I find it's better to demonstrate the thematic ideas and the general overall approach with tehse mock ups, rather than try to demonstrate every single thing.

JERRY GOLDSMITH: When the compsing process is very slow and laborious, they're (electronic mockups) very thorough. If I've written twenty bars and after this I hit a wall, I'll go back and start putting it into the sequencer. Sometimes I've written a whole cue out [on paper] and haven't even mocked it up, which usually by the time I'm half-way through the picture I don't do anymore because it takes too much time.

If it's a situation where the director can't be at the recoring, then I will mock up the whole picture.

Normally I only do about half of the film because it takes too much time. As I continue to do more down the line they get less elaborate to the point where there are no mockups at all.

There's a danger with these mock-ups. I think they're wonderful, but there are many orchestral things and musical devices you can't do on a computer. You can find yourself saying, "I'll do something else because I can mkae it work on a computer. " That's not right.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Inside James L Venable's studio: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUW3qlRy3W0


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Hey choc,

Thanks for that JG interview. That was great reading.


----------



## Scott Cairns

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Not sure if its worthy of this thread, but here's some Danny Elfman quotes; http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/autho ... lfman.html


Would be nice if they linked to the whole story in context.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Another Zimmer POTC 2 video: http://www.sendspace.com/file/1vv791


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Jul 31 said:


> Another Zimmer POTC 2 video: http://www.sendspace.com/file/1vv791



Why cant these guys just speak english, its like the best language. Can anyone translate?

"i dont give a flying fuck what notes you play", was the only bit that was in proper a language.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.totaleclips.com/Player/Bounce.aspx?eclipid=e28244&bitrateid=252&vendorid=600 (http://www.totaleclips.com/Player/Bounc ... ndorid=600)

Here's another POTC 2 video.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Thu Jul 27 said:


> Inside James L Venable's studio:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUW3qlRy3W0



That was fun to see. I have spent a lot of time there (I played some of the guitar on the early cuts of the video). Jim is orderely but throws out very little. Still has racks of E4's. One of the real good guys in the business. I did not see Big Red (his dog) who has been a mainstay at the studio for years 8(.


----------



## Scott Cairns

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Thats really cool. James has a truckload of gear! Craig, I remember you saying once that you played guitar for that movie. Great stuff.


----------



## Pando

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

So now during the VI-days how do you properly handle "gear lust"? :mrgreen: Obviously racks have now gone as the thing of the past, so are you guys putting shelves of software boxes up now or what? :D

Not to derail this thread, here're some clips about Johnny Williams:
http://www.sonyclassical.com/music/61816/making.html


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.scorenotes.com/interviews.html

Some audio interviews. Unfortunately they're those annoying over the phone ones.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=203

First listen of Mark Isham's score to The Black Dahlia.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

That Isham score sounds great! Thanks for the link, choc.


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

It's got to be one of Ishams best scores yet. Can't wait to get the full thing.

Jose


----------



## Elfen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Here not related to interviews but interesting nonetheless. A weekly radio show about film music. 
They have a pretty mix of actual music playing most of the time and they revisit old classics often.

http://www.dillusions.net/Cinematic/cinematic_main.htm

Click on GO BACK TO ON-DEMAND PAGE for the weekly listing.

Enjoy!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.kcrw.com/cgi-bin/db/kcrw.pl? ... _type=Show

Elfman radio interview. Finally I get to hear some of Charlottes Web, something i've been waiting for for a long time. Hopefully Danny will return to greatness! He plays a synth mockup of Charlottes Web and describes what he's doing in the music as it plays.  OMG! The radio guy really underestimates how much composers make for a feature film.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=802

Some boring scoring sessions photo's, except for the 4th photo down, that one is truly special.


----------



## Remy

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 28 said:


> http://www.kcrw.com/cgi-bin/db/kcrw.pl?show_code=tb&air_date=8/27/06&tmplt_type=Show



Hahahaha OMG, that story about the Batman theme in the plane he told is HUGE !!!...


----------



## Elfen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 28 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=802
> 
> Some boring scoring sessions photo's, except for the 4th photo down, that one is truly special.



Hey I'd like to hear that Aaron Sapp cue!


----------



## Pando

FWIW, here's Danny Elfman on Youtube talking about the original Batman scoring. That soundtrack is just bombastic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7by2eCh7uw4


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://broadcastingcable.com/contents/video/SNF_Theme.mp3 (http://broadcastingcable.com/contents/v ... _Theme.mp3)

John Williams NBC Sunday Night Football theme.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.beowulfmovie.com/

This page has a synth mockup by Silvestri. It sounds...well crappy.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Recent radio interview with John Williams: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/arts/filmpr ... 060414.ram


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.premiermodelmanagement.com/V ... px?TtId=56

Zoe Zimmer, Hans' hot daughter.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Ed @ Mon Sep 04 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.premiermodelmanagement.com/ViewByTalent.aspx?TtId=56
> 
> Zoe Zimmer, Hans' hot daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
Click to expand...


You didn't know? Yeah she is.

Zoe Zimmer, the 16-year-old daughter of former model Vicki Carolin and Oscar-winning composer Hans Zimmer. First photographed by Bryan Adams when she accompanied her father to the Cannes Film Festival in 2002, Zimmer has just finished studying her A Levels in London and will launch her modelling career during New York Fashion Week next month.


----------



## Thonex

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

You gotta love French Canadians... they know how to play up a spy theme... it's amazing what you can do with slight-of-hand.  :

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1JwtmHDE933261Tnb


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Clearly, the thumb is having all the fun! :lol:


----------



## Pando

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Thonex @ Mon Sep 04 said:


> You gotta love French Canadians... they know how to play up a spy theme... it's amazing what you can do with slight-of-hand.  : http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1JwtmHDE933261Tnb



Don't you wonder if that was a real brass, or samples?


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Ned I just noticed your location. You moved to NDG?


----------



## Remy

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Thonex @ Mon Sep 04 said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1JwtmHDE933261Tnb



hahaha... Excelent, better then copperfield :mrgreen:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ 4/9/2006 said:


> Ned I just noticed your location. You moved to NDG?



Yep. Been there since April. Now I feel old. :roll:


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Sep 04 said:


> choc0thrax @ 4/9/2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ned I just noticed your location. You moved to NDG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Been there since April. Now I feel old. :roll:
Click to expand...


Don't know why that makes you feel old. You live verryy close to me now. If you're ever outside and hear someone yell "Philip Glass sucks!" that'll be me. Shouldn't be hard to spot you, judging from your photo you seem to have an aura eminating from your head.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjM2w5FOPQw

A little while back the world's greatest director-Uwe Boll challenged film critics to fight him in real life instead of hiding behind the internet. This is his first fight against a critic in Spain. It's a bit like watching the Special Olympics and is almost as entertaining. Boll is the guy in black.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://fellowcraft.ytmnd.com/

If WoW players wrote the script for the LOTR series.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.ryanshore.com/bio.html

Is it just me or does Ryan Shore look creepishly a lot like his uncle Howard?


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://websrvr91va.audiovideoweb.com/va91web25039/OTS130-James_Horner-128.mp3 (http://websrvr91va.audiovideoweb.com/va ... er-128.mp3)

New 2 hour long Horner Interview. LOL at the part where Horner talks about Yared's horrible score for Troy, he tears him apart.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=205

New Zimmer Interview. Zimmer talks about reading Amazon reviews, why Klaus' name isn't on POTC 2 and theres even a POTC midi mockup.


----------



## handz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 12 said:


> http://www.howardshore.com/
> 
> Howard Shore just got an official website.



OMG
he done them by himself or it just using some css that my browser doesnt know??


----------



## Niah

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 26 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=205
> 
> New Zimmer Interview. Zimmer talks about reading Amazon reviews, why Klaus' name isn't on POTC 2 and theres even a POTC midi mockup.



That "Kyrie for Magdalena" sounds darn good.


----------



## Niah

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



handz @ Wed Sep 27 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.howardshore.com/
> 
> Howard Shore just got an official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> he done them by himself or it just using some css that my browser doesnt know??
Click to expand...


Yea the site is pretty basic and the design is not really atractive but...it works and that's what counts.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/media/podcast/2006-09-28.mp3

14 minute Elfman Interview about Serenada Schizophrana


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/articles/2006/27_Sep---The_New_Age_Part_Two.asp (http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/article ... rt_Two.asp)

FSM article on why Danny Elfman is #1.


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 26 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=205
> 
> New Zimmer Interview. Zimmer talks about reading Amazon reviews, why Klaus' name isn't on POTC 2 and theres even a POTC midi mockup.



What's cool about the demo is that it doesn't sound as much real as it does very musical and expressive. Hmmmm.

edit: Just got to the end. Perhaps being a little more realistic could help in the end there.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



josejherring @ Wed Sep 27 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=205
> 
> New Zimmer Interview. Zimmer talks about reading Amazon reviews, why Klaus' name isn't on POTC 2 and theres even a POTC midi mockup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's cool about the demo is that it doesn't sound as much real as it does very musical and expressive. Hmmmm.
> 
> Jose
Click to expand...


It was yawn inducing, i'll give it that much.


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

hehe. True. A little under tempo. Well, hopefully it worked with the movie.

Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



> ABSTRACT: In the 2002 film Treasure Planet, composer James Newton Howard accompanies the primary shot of the titular orb with an undulation between two major triads a tritone apart. I offer three approaches to understanding the appropriateness of this image/music pairing. First, I present several scenes from recent Hollywood films that conspicuously combine this triadic progression with settings of, or objects from, outer space. Second, I relay ways in which the intrinsic harmonic and voice-leading characteristics of this triadic progression invoke the concepts of great distance, ambiguity, and unfamiliarity. Third, I conclude with a more thorough study of Howard's harmonic language in the score for Treasure Planet, suggesting that this progression and the scene it accompanies represents the culmination of musical and visual/narrative processes, respectively.



Holy f-ing sh!

Anybody still awake? Bear in mind that's the abstract - what he's *about* to tell you!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5349770802105160028 (http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 2105160028)


I don't know what the hell this thing is but here you go.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-8161891871101469419 (http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid= ... 1101469419)

A very worthy addition to this thread.


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 26 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=205
> 
> New Zimmer Interview. Zimmer talks about reading Amazon reviews, why Klaus' name isn't on POTC 2 and theres even a POTC midi mockup.



Had to bump this. Cool interview for a (no longer) closet Zimmer fan. The Pirates MIDI mockup sounds much bigger than I expected. Especially considering that his LSO library is relatively small by today's standards.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

That walking machine is amazing! It almost seemed cruel when they kick it.


----------



## Pando

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Here's some dude who managed to photograph himself every day for the past 8 years. The ultimate in time-lapse photography:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc_PU3D3QNE


----------



## Evan Gamble

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Evan Gamble @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found on another forum a comparison between Independence Day and Team America.
> 
> Independence Day http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2a.mp3
> 
> Team America http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2b.mp3
> 
> I always loved that ID4 cue, the orchestra sounds just like morse code. Anyways sounds like ol' Harry has some splainin to do with his knockoff of ID4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry had like 3-5 days to write the score i think. Cant blame him for anything, with that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Harry only has a couple days to write a score and is speeding down the street to get to work on time and runs over some children I guess he can use that "I didn't have much time" excuse. I can blame him and just did.  Harry lost to the temp trackosaurus.
Click to expand...


Well that's the way it SHOULD be :wink: 

Whole point of that score is to make fun of the big over the top Media Ventures, David Arnold sound too. So more it sounds like temp the better.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Evan Gamble @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evan Gamble @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found on another forum a comparison between Independence Day and Team America.
> 
> Independence Day http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2a.mp3
> 
> Team America http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2b.mp3
> 
> I always loved that ID4 cue, the orchestra sounds just like morse code. Anyways sounds like ol' Harry has some splainin to do with his knockoff of ID4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry had like 3-5 days to write the score i think. Cant blame him for anything, with that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Harry only has a couple days to write a score and is speeding down the street to get to work on time and runs over some children I guess he can use that "I didn't have much time" excuse. I can blame him and just did.  Harry lost to the temp trackosaurus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's the way it SHOULD be :wink:
> 
> Whole point of that score is to make fun of the big over the top Media Ventures, David Arnold sound too. So more it sounds like temp the better.
Click to expand...


I do appreciate your attempts to rationalize the ripoffery.  It's not a big deal though, just funny how similar they are. Harry's one of the better composers out there.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> I found on another forum a comparison between Independence Day and Team America.
> 
> Independence Day http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2a.mp3
> 
> Team America http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2b.mp3
> 
> I always loved that ID4 cue, the orchestra sounds just like morse code. Anyways sounds like ol' Harry has some splainin to do with his knockoff of ID4.



This doesnt sound _that _similar, I think if you were going to pick an example of a rip off you sure picked a shitty one. There are far better examples of rip offs than this one. Blatent rip offs such as the Nighwish/Shrek/Deep Blue sea/and a track from Immediate music that ALL USE THE SAME THEME.... so someone is ripping someone off I just dont know who.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Ed @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found on another forum a comparison between Independence Day and Team America.
> 
> Independence Day http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2a.mp3
> 
> Team America http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~s501096/s/2b.mp3
> 
> I always loved that ID4 cue, the orchestra sounds just like morse code. Anyways sounds like ol' Harry has some splainin to do with his knockoff of ID4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesnt sound _that _similar, I think if you were going to pick an example of a rip off you sure picked a shitty one. There are far better examples of rip offs than this one. Blatent rip offs such as the Nighwish/Shrek/Deep Blue sea/and a track from Immediate music that ALL USE THE SAME THEME.... so someone is ripping someone off I just dont know who.
Click to expand...


Yeah like im going to go around finding all these cues to cut up and host online just so I can compare them. These two clips I posted were found on another site as I metioned earlier. I just copy/pasted the links here much like Harry copy/pasted David Arnold's/Nicholas Dodd's score.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Yeah like im going to go around finding all these cues to cut up and host online just so I can compare them. These two clips I posted were found on another site as I metioned earlier. I just copy/pasted the links here much like Harry copy/pasted David Arnold's/Nicholas Dodd's score.



Well, I wouldnt have posted it at all. I see a similarity but nothing to get emotional over.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Ed @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like im going to go around finding all these cues to cut up and host online just so I can compare them. These two clips I posted were found on another site as I metioned earlier. I just copy/pasted the links here much like Harry copy/pasted David Arnold's/Nicholas Dodd's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldnt have posted it at all. I see a similarity but nothing to get emotional over.
Click to expand...


Too late you were already swearing in your other post, seems like you're the one getting emotional.  Like I said in my other post "It's not a big deal though, just funny how similar they are" I do have a box of tissues at hand if you need though.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Too late you were already swearing in your other post, seems like you're the one getting emotional.  Like I said in my other post "It's not a big deal though, just funny how similar they are" I do have a box of tissues at hand if you need though.



I said it was a shitty example, that doesnt mean I got emotional over it. I should have been more carefull with my words, what I should have said was theres no need to make 2 clips and post them to a forum saying that harry has some explaining to do if they dont actually sound _that _alike.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Ed @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late you were already swearing in your other post, seems like you're the one getting emotional.  Like I said in my other post "It's not a big deal though, just funny how similar they are" I do have a box of tissues at hand if you need though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was a shitty example, that doesnt mean I got emotional over it. I should have been more carefull with my words, what I should have said was theres no need to make 2 clips and post them to a forum saying that harry has some explaining to do if they dont actually sound _that _alike.
Click to expand...


I can get you the email of the guy who made the clips if you want.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> I can get you the email of the guy who made the clips if you want.



Why would I want that?


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Some Elfman scoring video's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLtmUV4CCPs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzTSSmeD ... ed&search=


----------



## Dr.Quest

You truly have absolutely no life. This is all you do, right?
J


----------



## choc0thrax

Dr.Quest @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> You truly have absolutely no life. This is all you do, right?
> J



Yes. And here's some more for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQQ8tSGIMbg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDSV8aBh6BU


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://media20a.libsyn.com/podcasts/fsmpodcast/FSM_Podcast_017.mp3 (http://media20a.libsyn.com/podcasts/fsm ... st_017.mp3)

Discussion about plagiarism in film scores.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://myspace.com/nightmare3d

Scroll down for cover songs of The Nightmare Before christmas cues. The first one is Marilyn Manson doing "This Is Halloween" and it's uhhhh.....


----------



## synthetic

Wow, the Elfman videos are great. I especially liked the Spider-man video. He talks about scoring a few key scenes to test his themes -- Spidey swinging from buildings, Goblin flying, a subtle love scene -- and when those are nailed, starting from the beginning to fill in the rest. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzTSSmeD ... ed&search=


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.nonesuch.com/Hi_Band/index_f ... leases.cfm

Go to this page and hit the New Releases button and it'll have clips of Clint Mansell's upcoming score for The Fountain. 

Or you can also go to http://journal.nonesuch.com/ and click on Listen to nonesuch radio and then flip to the fifth track which is a pretty long track from The Fountain instead of one of those 30 second clips.


----------



## Scott Cairns

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

This is really scary, mainly cause I think theyre serious about it;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0

Indian Thriller. Michael Jackson meets Bollywood.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Niah @ Fri Oct 20 said:


> Basil talks about composing for conan the barbarian:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbJ4h9SIg4c



Which happens to be one of the best scores of the 80's.


----------



## kid-surf

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Scott Cairns @ Fri Oct 13 said:


> This is really scary, mainly cause I think theyre serious about it;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0
> 
> Indian Thriller. Michael Jackson meets Bollywood.



Funny.........

I did a film with an Indian director (not in Bollywood style). He was telling me that some of the Bollywood composers make a crap load of money doing those Bollywood films, like a Mil a pic. I think I'd give it a shot for that kinda money... even if I hated the music. 

He's writing a film currently for someone over that way, an international film with very good funding (and names). After that we're doing a decent budgeted feature. But I'm open to doing a Bollywood film for a Mil.... why not? :mrgreen:


----------



## kid-surf

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Choc0 --

Some of those examples were so friggn close I'm shocked. I'm also not geek enough to pour over hundreds of scores (like those dudes, who are those dudes?) to notice that people are using the same motifs in different films... but that was fascinating regardless. Seems highly unlikely that it was a coincidence.

These big composers doing stuff like this is the reason I don't look at film composing as highbrow art.... just "the ways of Hollywood". 

To add -- I do notice that certain people's scores could be swapped around to fit almost any of their films. Again, I don't really give a crap.


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Scott Cairns @ Fri Oct 13 said:


> This is really scary, mainly cause I think theyre serious about it;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0
> 
> Indian Thriller. Michael Jackson meets Bollywood.



At first you can't stop laughing. Then after a few minutes it becomes oddly entertaining-- that's scarey.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9meRcliFMU

10 minute tribute video to the great Basil Poledouris.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaBBQsRvwkU

How about some more Poledouris. This is him conducting Anvil of Crom a few months ago.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=210

Part 3 of the Soundtrack.net Zimmer interview.


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Thanks for that. 

I got to visit Zimmer's studio on my birthday. Most of the pics I took are classified, but I guess I can share this one because it's just so bitchin:


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=212

New David Arnold interview.


----------



## Pando

Check out this instrument!!!

http://www.hakenaudio.com/Continuum/html/examples/ex232.html (http://www.hakenaudio.com/Continuum/htm ... ex232.html)


----------



## synthetic

Review of Elfman's "Charlotte's Web" score, plus links to interviews with Shore, Ottman, Wurman, McCreary, Debney, Badelt, and others. 

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/30851


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://superherohype.com/news/spider-ma ... hp?id=4962

Looks like Elfman will be working on Spiderman 3 with Young. Can't wait to hear what Young's Hellraiser theme sounds like in this one!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/30814

Interview with Clint Mansell.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=890

Beltrami has been kicked off TMNT. Parasite Klaus Badelt will take over.


----------



## synthetic

Parasite? I don't know much about him beside he's an ex-Media Ventures ghostwriter. I mean additional composer. Credited ghostwriter?


----------



## choc0thrax

synthetic @ Sat Dec 16 said:


> Parasite? I don't know much about him beside he's an ex-Media Ventures ghostwriter. I mean additional composer. Credited ghostwriter?



A credited ghostwriter isn't a ghostwriter. I called him a parasite just to see if anyone would notice . He's got a few pretty good scores like The Promise and The Time Machine. He seems to specialize in replacing other composers or working with them against their will.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.amazinggracemovie.com

The whole score for David Arnold's Amazing Grace is up at that site. On the trailer window there's a tab that says music and you click that.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://wdch.laphil.com/tix/performance_detail.cfm?id=3052 (http://wdch.laphil.com/tix/performance_ ... fm?id=3052)

This should be interesting for anyone living in LA.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.chrisyoung-filmmusic.info/start.htm

Some 30 second Ghost Rider clips.


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Jan 16 said:


> http://wdch.laphil.com/tix/performance_detail.cfm?id=3052
> 
> This should be interesting for anyone living in LA.



That sold out immediately. All of the tickets went to existing LA Phil members, of which I am not one.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.music4games.net/News_Display.aspx?id=509

Looks like John Debney is getting into video games. I've seen video's of Lair before and it looks like total crap(just like all ps3 games so far) but hopefully the soundtrack will get a release.


----------



## Scott Cairns

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Feb 06 said:


> Looks like John Debney is getting into video games.



Bugger  



choc0thrax @ Tue Feb 06 said:


> ...and it looks like total crap(just like all ps3 games so far).



Its interesting that the Sony PS3 is so powerful the industry is saying it will take around 2 years for developers to get their heads around its architecture and use it to its full potential.

One really cool thing - audio guys now get one cpus to themselves (I think there's 7 in total)

In the past, realtime fx couldnt be exploited much as you were fighting for the same cpu cycles as everyone else. (namely, one cpu in the console)

Now, audio developers can do real-time EQ shifts, distortion, reverb, phasing etc and the quality is top notch.

In the next couple of years, I think we'll see some really exciting and immersive use of sound-design on the PS3. Not to mention the visual stuff.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Scott Cairns @ Mon Feb 05 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like John Debney is getting into video games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger
> 
> 
> 
> choc0thrax @ Tue Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it looks like total crap(just like all ps3 games so far).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its interesting that the Sony PS3 is so powerful the industry is saying it will take around 2 years for developers to get their heads around its architecture and use it to its full potential.
> 
> One really cool thing - audio guys now get one cpus to themselves (I think there's 7 in total)
> 
> In the past, realtime fx couldnt be exploited much as you were fighting for the same cpu cycles as everyone else. (namely, one cpu in the console)
> 
> Now, audio developers can do real-time EQ shifts, distortion, reverb, phasing etc and the quality is top notch.
> 
> In the next couple of years, I think we'll see some really exciting and immersive use of sound-design on the PS3. Not to mention the visual stuff.
Click to expand...


Yeah I guess it's going to be a while till we get some good games. The ps3 in my living room has a thick coat of dust on it already.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=220

Review of Tyler Bates 300 score and score clips.


----------



## Niah

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Feb 06 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=220
> 
> Review of Tyler Bates 300 score and score clips.



Already?? There's still a month to go before the release...


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Awesome Isham Interview. Lot's of good info.

http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=med ... 20cd9019d3


----------



## Pando

This one's for Choco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VYz63b7TT8


----------



## choc0thrax

Pando @ Thu Feb 08 said:


> This one's for Choco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VYz63b7TT8



I hate to spoil your fun but I found that almost a year ago on iFilm or something.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Something I found by accident while searching for Mychael Danna video's. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvxBf2stl4 Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abzxo-fZnjA Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toc9Y0urf60 Part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs607Ho775A Part 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6Zvkrjo8k Part 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbj32MLu7aA Part 6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP8ggl4Ozdg Part 7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4hCcqxNOlM Part 8

About 80 minutes long so get out some crackers to eat while watching or something.


----------



## tgfoo

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Nice find choco


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Some random Elfman youtube stuff, yay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25IlT4nrKpA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxKwnFuv ... ed&search= Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9eWh_BV ... ed&search= Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV7qCC5M ... ed&search= This one doesn't seem too legal...but it's youtube...good for anyone that hasn't heard his awesome Black Beauty!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/31663

Tyler Bates interview.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://music.ign.com/articles/765/765093p1.html Part 1

http://music.ign.com/articles/766/766999p1.html Part 2

John Debney interview about him scoring the videogame Lair. Looks like Debney is going to continue scoring games in the future. 8)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://web1.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=937

Ouchhhh burrnnnn!


----------



## spoon

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 24 said:


> http://web1.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=937
> 
> Ouchhhh burrnnnn!




:evil: 


_"it's not that they forgot about her, but rather they had time considerations and after much wrangling, she didn't make the cut."_

what the........???


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=941

Some pics of a recent scoring session for the next episode of BSG. Apparently it's a very big episode where one person is going to die(might be Starbuck) and one person finds out they are a cylon. Can't wait!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

One last Debney Lair interview! 8) http://ps3.gamezone.com/news/02_26_07_11_33AM.htm

He mentions an homage to Cutthroat Island in it! OMG!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://tinyurl.com/gwe7l

Supposedly the whole score for 300 streaming...although it doesn't seem to work for me. (o)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.scorenotes.com/suites.html

A suite is up of Graeme Revell's score for Call of Duty 2. If you want to hear Revell without all those electronics there you go..lol


----------



## alanb

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

I still think that _this_ was Revell's high-watermark:

http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?what=R&obid=70589

Quite a transformation from that boy...

Alan


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.nowpublic.com/sony_steps_over_spider_man_3_director_sam_raimi_0 (http://www.nowpublic.com/sony_steps_ove ... am_raimi_0)

Nice! Hope this is true.


----------



## synthetic

I hope it's not. Not only does it suck when someone's music gets thrown out, but I really want to hear his score. And Young wrote much of Spiderman 2 anyway (credited as "Additional Music").


----------



## choc0thrax

synthetic @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> I hope it's not. Not only does it suck when someone's music gets thrown out, but I really want to hear his score. And Young wrote much of Spiderman 2 anyway (credited as "Additional Music").



Actually Young wrote part of Spiderman 2 way back in the 80's but back then it was called Hellbound Hellraiser.


----------



## Niah

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

It is always a sad day when corporate monkeys take over a piece of art...

...but then again, we're talking about SP3 !



oh and it's also sad when two men brake up...


----------



## James W.G. Smith

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> http://www.nowpublic.com/sony_steps_over_spider_man_3_director_sam_raimi_0
> 
> Nice! Hope this is true.



Bull****, if anything sony would go beg at Elfman's door, not go to his orchestrator. I really think this is a load of crap.


----------



## synergy543

A cool arrangement by Vince Mendoza Metropole Orchestra & Vince Mendoza Jubilee1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKlF-PaJxEY


----------



## Herman Witkam

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Cool find, Greg! - I think I saw this on Dutch TV before. Metropole orchestra are really good at playing this sort of stuff.


----------



## Herman Witkam

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Another one from Dutch TV - Gino Vanelli with pianist Michiel Borstlap: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr7t-8dUR-o


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=49660

Video from GDC 07'. Orchestra and choir performs the Metal Gear theme.


----------



## spoon

Inon Zur
G4TechTV: "Scoring Men Of Valor" 

ftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/menofvalor/videos/menofvalor_g4_scoring_1300k.mov (ftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/menofv ... _1300k.mov)


PS: 40,2 mb file


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.filmmusicweekly.com/issues/FMW_Current.pdf

John Williams has been confirmed as the composer on Indiana Jones 4. Have to scroll down on that pdf.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkUULYE-LAA

For Miles fans out there...


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> http://www.filmmusicweekly.com/issues/FMW_Current.pdf
> 
> John Williams has been confirmed as the composer on Indiana Jones 4. Have to scroll down on that pdf.



FMW is just copying what they read on IMDB. I made the mistake of asking Danny Elfman if he was working on "The Sixth Element" and he had no idea what I was talking about. Then he named a few projects that aren't on their list, including a very intriguing Abu Grahb documentary called "Standard Operating Procedure."


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=231

Pirates of the caribbean 3 first listen.

IMO this sounds like it'll be the best Pirates score.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Thu May 03 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=231
> 
> Pirates of the caribbean 3 first listen.
> 
> IMO this sounds like it'll be the best Pirates score.



Mmm...you may be right  There seem to have some nice fresh ideas and new orchestration elements


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/media/podcast/2007-05-13.mp3

Half hour Zimmer interview about the new POTC and stuff.


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Patrick,

I just got around to checking out your posting of Mile's 'Footprints'. Miles in his best period at the top of his technical form. Too bad his solo was so short. 

Fortunately I got to see this version of the band play live in '68. Quite an experience! It's always a pleasure to watch Miles go stand in the corner and sulk.  

Best regards,
Jack


----------



## rJames

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Just catching up. Great thread. Especially liked the composer roundtable.


----------



## PaulR

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iesXUFOlWC0


----------



## synergy543

Four-fingered Pianist
http://dopejam.multiply.com/video/item/6


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Two conductors about Stravinsky:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVQyhuTP0KU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo_mmsZPMv0&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_7VxmTbuWE&mode=related&search=


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=234

Fantastic Four 2 first listen.


----------



## Frederick Russ

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

A good portion of John Ottman's score sounds like he's using a few EIS-type voice leading and progressions or something similar - plenty of root key changes smoothed out by VL seem well suited for the fantasy genre. I've actually noticed Elfman likes to do that too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=990

Dr. Elfman


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Debney and his game muzik:

http://music.ign.com/articles/793/793546p1.html


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Aaron Sapp @ Fri Jun 01 said:


> Debney and his game muzik:
> 
> http://music.ign.com/articles/793/793546p1.html



Awesome find! The music is amazing like I knew it would be! Heh just noticed a couple parts where the brass reminds me of Beltrami`s Hellboy.


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

lab work

http://thelaboratory.livedigital.com/-r ... YUbTrQkA-/


----------



## Niah

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Pretty good music wasted on a mere videogame.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

Better a good videogame than a crappy film


----------



## choc0thrax

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Jun 04 said:


> Better a good videogame than a crappy film



It's going to be a crappy videogame. Can't wait for the double cd release of the score.


----------



## synthetic

For the Elfman fans -- I got to interview him for TASCAM a few weeks ago.  I got him to talk a bit about composition, his work process and his gear. 

http://tascam.com/Press/UserStories/elfman.html


----------



## José Herring

synthetic @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> For the Elfman fans -- I got to interview him for TASCAM a few weeks ago.  I got him to talk a bit about composition, his work process and his gear.
> 
> http://tascam.com/Press/UserStories/elfman.html



Great article. It's always good to see how the big guys work. Pretty interesting way of doing things.

Too bad that he's replacing Marco Beltrami on Hellboy. Wonder what happened there? But what's disturbing is that he's still after interesting low budget projects. I remember some time ago I actually lost a job because Elfman became interested in it. He offered to do it for $1. I was like :shock: 

Also interesting to note that he did a pretty sizable budget film with synths and samples. If that film makes it big then we're going to be looking at an entirely new film music industry next year.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax

josejherring @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> I remember some time ago I actually lost a job because Elfman became interested in it. He offered to do it for $1. I was like :shock:



That's just cause he was highschool friends with the director on Freeway...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=236

First listen for Nicholas Hooper's score for the new Harry Potter film. If you don't want the track titles spoiling any surprises when you go see the movie you should probably not look at track 12's title. o/~


----------



## Evan Gamble

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=236
> 
> First listen for Nicholas Hooper's score for the new Harry Potter film. If you don't want the track titles spoiling any surprises when you go see the movie you should probably not look at track 12's title. o/~



:(


----------



## handz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Evan Gamble @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=236
> 
> First listen for Nicholas Hooper's score for the new Harry Potter film. If you don't want the track titles spoiling any surprises when you go see the movie you should probably not look at track 12's title. o/~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :(
Click to expand...


IMO sounds better than the Doyles impotent music, still if they re-cut Williams music for the first 3 movies they will do better


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=236
> 
> First listen for Nicholas Hooper's score for the new Harry Potter film. If you don't want the track titles spoiling any surprises when you go see the movie you should probably not look at track 12's title. o/~



I miss JW!


----------



## Pando

So there's a show in Britain called Britain's Got Talent. An odd guy (a mobile phone salesman) goes on stage, looks the judges in the eye and says he's gonna sing opera.

The judges' reaction is priceless. Watch by the culmination the lady having an orgasm... :D

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA


----------



## Rob Elliott

Pando @ Sat Jun 23 said:


> So there's a show in Britain called Britain's Got Talent. An odd guy (a mobile phone salesman) goes on stage, looks the judges in the eye and says he's gonna sing opera.
> 
> The judges' reaction is priceless. Watch by the culmination the lady having an orgasm... :D
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA




Inspiring Pando - nothing short of it. Many thanks for sharing.


Rob


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.bk.com/transformers/Audio/de ... _theme.mp3

Apparently the decepticons theme from the upcoming Transformers film.


----------



## tgfoo

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

For those of you who subscribe to Sound on Sound, they just released their July issue online and it has a pretty interesting article about Han's Zimmer and sampling his new library. 16 mic positions and a small army of computers...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/18614.html

Another Debney video about Lair.


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij-t0h5SA8U

Giachinno and "Ratatouille"


----------



## handz

that´s Great !!


----------



## synthetic

John Ottman has written a summary of every film he's scored. Good stuff. 

http://www.johnottman.com/projects/


----------



## gamalataki

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Just in case you guys haven't seen this.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... d=11145580

I'm not a guitar player, but I thought it was pretty cool. 

Kinda like playing a condensed piano score on a guitar


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=236
> 
> First listen for Nicholas Hooper's score for the new Harry Potter film. If you don't want the track titles spoiling any surprises when you go see the movie you should probably not look at track 12's title. o/~



Saw the film last friday... Cant overstate how much I miss JW in the new films. Listening to his scores for the old films now... So much great music.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://en.epochtimes.com/news/7-3-24/53281.html

Kinda weird.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.chud.com/index.php?type=news&id=11038

Scroll down a little to see about 7 minutes of Silvestri's upcoming Beowulf score.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> http://www.chud.com/index.php?type=news&id=11038
> 
> Scroll down a little to see about 7 minutes of Silvestri's upcoming Beowulf score.



Nice find, thanks...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.musicfromthemovies.com/article.asp?ID=927

Guess it wasn't good enough for a release. o/~


----------



## synthetic

The latest I heard (from Chris, not some site), is that Sony put out a soundtrack album for S3, but of course it was all pop songs. They didn't put out a score soundtrack, since they've cut way back on those, and there is something in the recording contract that says that no competing S3 soundtrack album can be sold for 90 days. It's also complicated because Elfman owns half the music, since he wrote the original themes. So I don't believe it's all the way dead yet. Varace has released some of his other scores, and if they can cut the the bureaucracy I'm sure they can make money with that release. 

The more I read some of these sites, I realize they're just making it up or reprinting rumors. Elfman has never heard of "The Sixth Element," even though it's on Film Score Weekly and IMDB. I felt like a fool when I asked him about it in my interview, and he has no idea where these sites get their information.


----------



## midphase

Anyone ever seen how director Michel Gondry can solve a Rubik's Cube with his feet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-eZEDkF ... ed&search=


Make sure that after you watch it...you also watch the explanation which is just as cool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaVsaWjz ... ed&search=


Also don't forget how he can solve a Rubik's Cube with his nose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB8XedMo ... ed&search=


And of course the explanation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGCDB9tI ... ed&search=


Enjoy!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.300ondvd.com/

Lol the official Warner bros. page for 300 mentions the score. Finally some justice for Elliot.


----------



## Niah

midphase @ Wed Aug 01 said:


> Anyone ever seen how director Michel Gondry can solve a Rubik's Cube with his feet?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-eZEDkF ... ed&search=
> 
> 
> Make sure that after you watch it...you also watch the explanation which is just as cool:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaVsaWjz ... ed&search=
> 
> 
> Also don't forget how he can solve a Rubik's Cube with his nose:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB8XedMo ... ed&search=
> 
> 
> And of course the explanation:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGCDB9tI ... ed&search=
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



hahaha Brillant !


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://music.ign.com/articles/802/802520p1.html

Giachinno and some more Medal of Honor stuff. Vids included~


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 03 said:


> http://www.300ondvd.com/
> 
> Lol the official Warner bros. page for 300 mentions the score. Finally some justice for Elliot.



Wow, what's the story there? Was it licensed and not credited or too close of a sound-alike?


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

I guess he can cash them and then mail the cash to Elliot.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

They are having a laugh... 

"without our knowledge or participation"

GIMME A BREAK!!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Christian Marcussen

Interesting. I've never seen anything like it. 

Is there somewhere with more info?

[edit]Found this! http://www.auroravisions.com/opendir/blogstuff/300vTitus.mp3 (http://www.auroravisions.com/opendir/bl ... vTitus.mp3)

Just read the www.soundtrack.net review which mentioned "similarities" ...LOL...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.scorenotes.com/interview_aud ... erview.mp3

Audio interview with Brian Tyler.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/23578.html

I thought this was interesting, it's a video of LOTR online and how you can choose an instrument and play your own music you write. If WoW had this i'd probably re-open my account just so I could make the most annoying music ever.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=241

Hmm seems like the whole album to Brian Tyler's score for WAR to listen to. Brian looks pretty intense.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/08/ ... -part-one/

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/08/ ... -part-two/

Debney has posted two pieces of music from his Lair score. MMMM LSO.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=b49jMFKnndQ

Some John Barry interview.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117970664.html?categoryid=2650&cs=1 (http://www.variety.com/article/VR111797 ... =2650&amp;cs=1)

Say goodbye to Todd-AO.


----------



## JohnnyMarks

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117970664.html?categoryid=2650&cs=1
> 
> Say goodbye to Todd-AO.


"Rumors about its fate range from new offices to potential use as a _shooting stage for reality series_."

Well okay, if its for a worthy cause...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://files.filefront.com/BioShock+Sco ... einfo.html

Free Bioshock cues.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=242

First listen of Howard Shore's Eastern Promises score.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/user ... 01897.html

Short video about the music in the game Huxley. If you pay attention you'll notice a VI forum member in it.


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

YOU MEAN THAT HACK, JAMEY SCOTT?!


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Just kidding.  Jamey rules. *insert GOW chainsaw noise*


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

One hour of JW goodness.


part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SonS8tQ2zA
part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20GxZnyEji4
part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns5MPn6pq4k
part 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW0iN4JiV48
part 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xsujnj2N0U
part 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgCveDXZPCo


----------



## handz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*







mmmmmmm


----------



## PolarBear

Argh I HATE youtube not only for the bad picture quality but also for the BAD sound quality!


----------



## choc0thrax

PolarBear @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> Argh I HATE youtube not only for the bad picture quality but also for the BAD sound quality!



o/~ Consider yourself lucky you got to watch it at all. 8)


----------



## PolarBear

DISREGARDING the fact it is from the last century!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Thanks for the link. I particularly thought the discussion of his 'first concern' for writing a score was for 'rhythmic'. With his proven ability to develop just the right theme for the scene / film - I forget that he even considers other important items :wink: . No matter how old this series is - the information is timeless (i.e. - his 'process' of scoring).

Thanks again.



Rob


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.310toyumathefilm.com/ You can listen to the score for Beltrami's score for 3:10 to yuma. Gotta click on soundtrack. The main title was so lame that I didn't bother listening to the rest of the score.


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117970664.html?categoryid=2650&cs=1
> 
> Say goodbye to Todd-AO.



Boy if this goes so will a lot of live scoring. More for lack of space than lack of demand.

It's too bad.


Jose


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

John Debney's score for Lair was released today on Itunes. It has 26 tracks. Don't know how to link to the Itunes store. 8)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

For anyone who didn't see it Sunday night http://youtube.com/watch?v=23c3A6-JTbs

Danny Elfman getting decapitated by Chris.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/ ... ilyguy.pdf

Family Guy composer and others in legal trouble. 8)


----------



## Chrislight

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Cool site with thousands of free sound effects and loops:

http://www.soundsnap.com/browse

8)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=243

First Listen for Battlestar Galactica season 3!!!!!


----------



## synthetic

Danny Elfman commencement speech / autobiography

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-much- ... lfman.html

[edit, original link]

http://www.ncarts.edu/pressreleases/Releases2007/June07/dannyelfmanspeech.htm (http://www.ncarts.edu/pressreleases/Rel ... speech.htm)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94k-YL659JY

Probably the best performance of Star Wars i've seen.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://stream2.hostbasket.com/iff/reports/Winnaars%20World%20Soundtrack%20Awards%20bekend.wmv (http://stream2.hostbasket.com/iff/repor ... bekend.wmv)

Some dude and Maurice Jarre announce Clint Mansell's wins at the world soundtrack awards for his score to The Fountain. Which was uhh the best score of last year besides X-3. IMO!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/user ... t=featured

Hmm was the Metal Gear Solid theme inspired by a russian composer? 8)


----------



## mirrodin

I'll say, Harry Gregson Williams tends to follow popularisms in non-pop genres. He follows his mentor's teachings well. Don't get me wrong, both him and Hans Zimmer are amazing, I love them both for their work!


----------



## Alex W

Very Interesting Choco - a clear rip wouldn't you say? I think I'd give it an 7/10 in "rippedness" cos the chords are almost the same, but the melody and structure, while similar, are still kinda different.



mirrodin @ Sat Oct 27 said:


> I'll say, Harry Gregson Williams tends to follow popularisms in non-pop genres. He follows his mentor's teachings well. Don't get me wrong, both him and Hans Zimmer are amazing, I love them both for their work!



It wasn't HGW who "wrote" that theme. It was originally present in Metal Gear Solid 1 on the original old Playstation 1, which was scored by some Japanese guy called "TAPPY" or something.

All Harry ever did was take it and make it sound 1000 times better in MGS2.


----------



## Alex W

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Also, speaking of MGS, here's the MGS3 theme played by the eminence orchestra.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfKA4b5SFq4


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Some Soncinemad videos, mostly Silvestri.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdCYt8bt_Xc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_JAKAKXY_4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHGg282uRJ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D64FNcUGa_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3-NQu1xU0Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87VrpEpgeTA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AFkDDJvut4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdCYt8bt_Xc


----------



## José Herring

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Yes the astounding "paradigm shifting" "cultural importance" that British poets like Geoffrey Hill bring to my life personally can't be measured. Why just last night I sang my son to sleep with this little gem:

_Mercian Hymns I by Geoffrey Hill
King of the perennial holly-groves, the riven sandstone: overlord of the
M5: architect of the historic rampart and ditch, the citadel at
Tamworth, the summer hermitage in Holy Cross: guardian of the Welsh
Bridge and the Iron Bridge: contractor to the desirable new estates:
saltmaster: money-changer: commissioner for oaths: martyrologist: the
friend of Charlemagne.

'I liked that,' said Offa, 'sing it again.' _

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh.....Hill.


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SonS8tQ2zA

John Williams 6-part documentary. BBC. 1980.


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Oh poop - didn't know Choco beat me to it.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

INTRADA Announces:

ALIEN
Composed by JERRY GOLDSMITH
Conducted by LIONEL NEWMAN
Performed by the National Philharmonic Orchestra
INTRADA MAF 7102

One of the most requested soundtrack restorations released at last.

Earlier this year, Intrada issued the premiere release of Alex North's original recording of 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY, a score legendary for being replaced entirely from the film with preexisting music. The treatment of Jerry Goldsmith's score to Ridley Scott's ALIEN is legendary in its own right, and for very similar reasons. For this monster film set in deep space, Goldsmith composed one of his most complex scores, relying on acoustic instruments to deliver the chilling, otherworldly atmosphere of the alien ship and its monstrous occupants. It was akin to his approach to PLANET OF THE APES, where Goldsmith eschewed electronics in favor of unique acoustic instruments to illustrate the foreboding landscape and upside down society. To achieve this effect in ALIEN, Goldsmith augmented the National Philharmonic Orchestra with didjeridu, serpent, and conch shell, with additional eerie effects courtesy of the echòU   fÝUU   fÝVU   fÝWU   fÝXU   fÝYU   fÝZU   fÝ[U   fÝ\U   fÝ]U   fÝ^U   fÝ_U   fÝ`U   fÝaU   fÝbU   fÝcU   fÝdU   fÝeU   fÝfU   fÝgU   fÝhU   fÝiU   fÝjU   fÝkU   fÝlU   fÝmU   fÝnU   fÝoU   fÝpU   fÝqU   fÝrU   fÝsU   fÝtU   fÝuU   fÝvU   fÝwU   fÝxU   fÝyU   fÝzU   fÝ{U   fÝ|U   fÝ}U   fÝ~U   fÝU   fÝ€U   fÝU   fÝ‚U   fÝƒU   fÝ„U   fÝ…U   fÝ†U   fÝ‡U   fÝˆU   fÝ‰U   fÝŠU   fÝ‹U   fÝŒU   fÝU   fÝŽV   fÝV   fÝV   fÝ‘V   fÝ’W   fÝ“W   fÝ”W   fÝ•W   fÝ–W   fÝ—W   fÝ˜W   fÝ™W   fÝšW   fÝ›W   fÝœW   fÝW   fÝžW   fÝŸW   fÝ W   fÝ¡W   fÝ¢W   fÝ£W   fÝ¤W   fÝ¥W   fÝ¦W   fÝ§W   fÝ¨X   fÝ©X   fÝªX   fÝ«X   fÝ¬X   fÝ­X   fÝ®X   fÝ¯X   fÝ°X   fÝ±X   fÝ²X   fÝ³X   fÝ´X   fÝµX   fÝ¶X   fÝ·X   fÝ¸X   fÝ¹X   fÝºX   fÝ»X   fÝ¼X   fÝ½X   fÝ¾X   fÝ¿X   fÝÀX   fÝÁX   fÝÂX   fÝÃX   fÝÄ              òX   fÝÆX   fÝÇX   fÝÈX   fÝÉX   fÝÊX   fÝËX   fÝÌX   fÝÍX   fÝÎX   fÝÏX   fÝÐX   fÝÑX   fÝÒX   fÝÓX   fÝÔX   fÝÕX   fÝÖX   fÝ×X   fÝØX   fÝÙX   fÝÚX   fÝÛX   fÝÜX   fÝÝX   fÝÞX   fÝßX   fÝàX   fÝáX   fÝâX   fÝãX   fÝäX   fÝåX   fÝæX   fÝçX   fÝèX   fÝéX   fÝêX   fÝëX   fÝìX   fÝíX   fÝîX   fÝïX   fÝðX   fÝñX   fÝòX   fÝóX   fÝôX   fÝõX   fÝöX   fÝ÷X   fÝøX   fÝùX   fÝúX   fÝûX   fÝüX   fÝýX   fÝþX   fÝÿX   fÞ X   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞ	X   fÞ
X   fÞX   fÞX   fÞ X   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞX   fÞ X   fÞ!X   fÞ"X   fÞ#X   fÞ$X   fÞ%X   fÞ&X   fÞ'X   fÞ(X   fÞ)X   fÞ*X   fÞ+X   fÞ,X   fÞ-X   fÞ.X   fÞ/X   fÞ0X   fÞ1X   fÞ2X   fÞ3X   fÞ4X   fÞ5              òX   fÞ7X   fÞ8X   fÞ9X   fÞ:X   fÞ;X   fÞ<X   fÞ=X   fÞ>Y   fÞ?Y   fÞ@Y   fÞAY   fÞBY   fÞCY   fÞDY   fÞEY   fÞFY   fÞGY   fÞHY   fÞIY   fÞJY   fÞ


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> INTRADA Announces:
> 
> ALIEN
> Composed by JERRY GOLDSMITH
> Conducted by LIONEL NEWMAN
> Performed by the National Philharmonic Orchestra
> INTRADA MAF 7102
> 
> One of the most requested soundtrack restorations released at last.



Thanks for this headsup choco. Just ordered a copy - cant wait to hear what this score should have sounded like - I'm listening to a lot of Goldsmith at the moment!

Cheers

Paul o-[][]-o


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

If I wasn't broke right now i'd get one, I don't think i've ever heard the original main title.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hpfYt7vRHuY

Finally the orchestra has been refined to a point where it cannot be improved upon.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.scoringsessions.com/

New site devoted to just scoring session photos I guess.


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Sorry if this is slightly off topic- but this should be shared


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okOBUp0o ... boing.net/


----------



## madbulk

Watched it thrice. Really kool. 
Don't piss off 98. Man, she'll shove that stick right up your kilt.


----------



## synergy543

Randy Newman's brilliant score on the big stage at MacWorld.....

http://stereogum.com/archives/video/randy-newmans-totally-appropriate-political-macwor_007746.html?utm_source=bb&utm_medium=rc (http://stereogum.com/archives/video/ran ... _medium=rc)


----------



## madbulk

synergy543 @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Randy Newman's brilliant score on the big stage at MacWorld.....
> 
> http://stereogum.com/archives/video/randy-newmans-totally-appropriate-political-macwor_007746.html?utm_source=bb&utm_medium=rc (http://stereogum.com/archives/video/ran ... _medium=rc)


 
That sucked and at the time made me wonder momentarily if he's begun to unwind a little.


----------



## synergy543

Well, tell me this isn't a cool performance.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uXvKb6oS7mA


----------



## rpjd

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Looks like they're all at it now: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2DoOwziVoMU

Ray


----------



## woodywoodstock

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast ... lename.pls

Online radio for soundtracks only, great place, great music 24/7

cheers

woody


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

wow- what a great resource. And it was right under my nose the whole time.....thnx


----------



## PolarBear

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



woodywoodstock @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=7239&file=filename.pls
> 
> Online radio for soundtracks only, great place, great music 24/7
> 
> cheers
> 
> woody



Is there some link with more info about this stream? Can't seem to find it myself... 

For german visitors: Cinema Show on KlassikRadio (airing thursdays 18-20 o'clock on UKW frequencies in Germany and also streaming 96k on the net) is sometimes very interesting...

Thanks for the hint!
PolarBear


----------



## woodywoodstock

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

well, just try http://www.shoutcast.com/
and choose "jump to" on the lower right corner under the stations list, select classical, you will get to a list with classical stations, there you can find the soundtrack station. I think you have to download a proper player first (Winamp and VLC player will do it)...

have fun...it's so great

woody


----------



## PolarBear

Well I thought of something like a playlist, because the titles are sometimes not very informative... talking about "End Credits - James Newton Howard" and stuff the like... I'm just a bit lazy searching IMDB or amazon for all the info I guess 

Thanks for the link though!
PolarBear


----------



## midphase

A composer who specializes in never growing old! 

Definitely worth taking a listen for those who need a pick me up!

http://pixyland.org/mymusic.html


----------



## JB78

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

This guy should seriously cut down on ze Red Bull...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjbGhyLhcI8 o/~


----------



## midphase

He's the Yngwie Malmsteen of violinists!


----------



## Ed

Is it a good idea to microwave... A Giant Mercury Light Bulb? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mARTSw8gp7c


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.screenarchives.com/title_detail.cfm?ID=8949

Fans of Elmer Bernstein might be interested in this new release.


----------



## lee

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

The future?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw

"Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the WiiRemote "



/Johnny


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



lee @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> The future?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw
> 
> "Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the WiiRemote "
> 
> 
> 
> /Johnny



http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... ht=#105430


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hIhnqF6LygGpQ54CQdntp6c74tTwD8VSGVV80 (http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hIhn ... wD8VSGVV80)

Charelton Heston kicked the bucket yesterday.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

You can hear about 2 hours of Michael Giacchino's annoying score for Speed Racer here: http://www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm?rev=10332&division=279&startView=SPEEDRACERRR (http://www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm?rev=1 ... EEDRACERRR)


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

I was THERE when Speed Racer came out. We all knew how bad it was. So, w/regard to this music(I listened to about 4 minutes) it seems to follow the "spirit" of the original. Seems ok from a craftsman p.o.v but I can't help but think-is life so bad we have to bring Speed Racer back? 

Though I'd love the experience of scoring this, I'd cringe at being part of that legacy.
 
edit- and might I add O.T- It's the end of April and here in The Seattle area, there is a wall of snow comin' down. Life is good.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Klips from the new Indy score...

Titles include minor spoilers (I'm told - haven't read them). 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00193EGNY/comingsoon (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... comingsoon)


----------



## tgfoo

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Sounds like typical Williams, which is good if you're into that sorta sound (which I am 8) ).


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

To me it sounds like a good composer mimicking Williams. Williams is a master of melody, and I don't really hear any new strong melodic material. So I hope the entire tracks bring on something more interesting in terms of melody.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Christian Marcussen @ Fri May 09 said:


> To me it sounds like a good composer mimicking Williams. Williams is a master of melody, and I don't really hear any new strong melodic material. So I hope the entire tracks bring on something more interesting in terms of melody.



Honestly....I agree...it seems like a complete autopilot...hopefully it's due because the snippets aren't meant to show anything important...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Usually snippets display the highlight of each track. 8)


----------



## IvanP

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

This sounds more like it...

http://www.cede.ch/en/music-cd/frames/f ... obj=703603 

For a moment, I was scared...


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.soundtrack.net/news/article/?id=1179

Video interview with Bear Mcreary about his live Battlestar Galactica concert.


----------



## Scott Cairns

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> You can hear about 2 hours of Michael Giacchino's annoying score for Speed Racer here: http://www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm?rev=10332&division=279&startView=SPEEDRACERRR (http://www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm?rev=1 ... EEDRACERRR)



The video quality is crap, but you can hear some of the sound design my studio did for the Speed Racer game here; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB3rv-TLuXM


----------



## synthetic

The Synth player for Indy 4 posted some examples of his work here. He used a Haken Continuum to control an Analogue Solutions modular synth and Reactor. I like the "steampipe" example he showed, I might actually need to boot up Reactor one of these days. (Or is it Reaktor?)

http://www.hakenaudio.com/Continuum/html/examples/ex244.html (http://www.hakenaudio.com/Continuum/htm ... ex244.html)


----------



## Aaron Sapp

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://music.ign.com/articles/879/879530p1.html

Zimmer/Howard talk about the new Batman score.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Aaron Sapp @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> http://music.ign.com/articles/879/879530p1.html
> 
> Zimmer/Howard talk about the new Batman score.



28 cellos.... >8o


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fgnrbZRnlfY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1uioauH9yvA& ... re=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4l4Zw6PoT7U& ... re=related

Some JNH music from that hack Shamalayamanans new train wreck of a film.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.varesesarabande.com/details.asp?pid=VCL-0608-1076 (http://www.varesesarabande.com/details. ... -0608-1076)

Varese releases some Bernstein unused scores for Gangs of New York, The Scarlet Letter, The Journey of Natty Gann.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

30 sec clips from *The Dark Knight* score. 

http://www.exlibris.ch/musik.aspx?status=detail&p_id=8505-9362498600&t_na=pho (http://www.exlibris.ch/musik.aspx?statu ... 0&amp;t_na=pho)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/extende ... -dark.html

Article on The Dark Knight music. What I'm excited for is: 

But the theme Zimmer wrote for the Joker, played in the film by the late Heath Ledger, is a damning piece of music. It's an intense eight-minute piece that comes off like an orchestral interpretation of a something created by Trent Reznor's Nine Inch Nails. Zimmer says the work is only two notes, but the two notes are twisted and manipulated into mimicking the sounds of thunder, razors and all sorts of clatter heard in alleyways probably better left unexplored.


----------



## synergy543

Here's a little golden nugget mockup artists can learn from...http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/meettheorchestra/players/gustavodudamel/ (An short movie on Dudamel's interpretive insights).

(scroll down for movie)


----------



## dkristian

synergy543 @ Sun Aug 17 said:


> Here's a little golden nugget mockup artists can learn from...http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/meettheorchestra/players/gustavodudamel/ (An short movie on Dudamel's interpretive insights).
> 
> (scroll down for movie)



Golden indeed. Thanks for the link.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.tracksounds.com/reviews/the_force_unleashed_mark_griskey.htm (http://www.tracksounds.com/reviews/the_ ... riskey.htm)

The promo score for The Force Unleashed is online. The music supervisor composed the first and last track so they don't stack up against what the real composer did.


----------



## Ed

synergy543 @ Sun Aug 17 said:


> Here's a little golden nugget mockup artists can learn from...http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/meettheorchestra/players/gustavodudamel/ (An short movie on Dudamel's interpretive insights).
> 
> (scroll down for movie)



Wow that guys real specific.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> http://www.tracksounds.com/reviews/the_force_unleashed_mark_griskey.htm
> 
> The promo score for The Force Unleashed is online. The music supervisor composed the first and last track so they don't stack up against what the real composer did.



I think TJ should score a Star Wars game.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CWXmM4z-EpM

Not music related but uhh yeah drugs r bad.


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

This is kind of interesting. I like the speakers....
http://www.livescience.com/common/media/video.php?aid=23207 (http://www.livescience.com/common/media ... ?aid=23207)


----------



## synthetic

Lots of composer interviews. This might be ld news but I hadn't seen it before. 

http://scorenotes.com/interviews.html


----------



## Hannesdm

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Check this!!
A guy is singing some famous songs from John Williams. The text is all about Star Wars.
Very funny and very well done! :D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk5_OSsawz4


----------



## Ed

hahah thats so awsome!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

WICKEDLY FUNNY!


----------



## MettaAudio

That

was

awesome!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.petitiononline.com/jw79mc32/petition.html

John Williams related petition, which is the best kind.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.variety.com/awardcentral_article/VR1117995767.html?nav=news&categoryid=1982&cs=1 (http://www.variety.com/awardcentral_art ... =1982&amp;cs=1)

Dark Knight score disqualified from Academy Awards. Not that it would have deserved to be nominated anyways.


----------



## synthetic

What a bunch of crap, it's the most innovative score of the year by far. 

I guess Gustavo is going for a threepeat?


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Maybe they should've hired him as an additional composer.


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Dark Knight takes more chances than 99% of most big budget scores. I am with synthetic on this one.

While the synth-heavy sound might make it seem somehow easy or facile, the bizarre sonic material that shows up for meaningful stretches plus the driving cues with barely any percussion demonstrate how far these guys have pushed their basic ideas. There's a coherence to the score that I really think is rare, even though of course it's tonal / simple harmony for long stretches.

On the exclusion itself, I haven't really thought about it before, but excluding from Academy consideration because it has five people on the cue sheet doesn't seem that compelling to me. In fact, the opposite; for once, people who contributed creatively are actually getting credit whereas, all too often, they get no real recognition.

Maybe someone can explain it?


----------



## midphase

I could say something here....but then Jay will get mad at me!


----------



## synthetic

The only difference is that Hans credits his assistants where other composers use ghost writers and they're not allowed to talk. All this ruling does is to convince composers to go back to those days of uncredited ghost writers. Well done, academy of old, white, washed-up actors.


----------



## Evan Gamble

synthetic @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> The only difference is that Hans credits his assistants where other composers use ghost writers and they're not allowed to talk. All this ruling does is to convince composers to go back to those days of uncredited ghost writers. Well done, academy of old, white, washed-up actors.



I don't get why he didn't just pay them a flat fee for there work. Seems like that is what makes most sense for a sound/synth-designer.


----------



## midphase

That would make sense depending on YOUR idea of what YOU would use a sound/synth-designer for!

But the reality is that we don't know how involved these guys actually were in creating actual cues.

Should this move this discussion to its own thread? It's obviously interesting enough!


----------



## Brian Ralston

synthetic @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> The only difference is that Hans credits his assistants where other composers use ghost writers and they're not allowed to talk. All this ruling does is to convince composers to go back to those days of uncredited ghost writers. Well done, academy of old, white, washed-up actors.



Actually, that is not accurate in this case at all. The decision was made solely by the *music branch* of the Academy. i.e. ONLY members of the music branch were able to have a say in this. The music branch consists mostly of previous music category winners and nominees, including Zimmer, Howard and anyone else you can think of regularly composing films today who has received Oscar recognition. So..this is a decision by their music industry peers and had absolutely nothing to do with Actors or any other branch of the Academy. 

The Academy rules are there for a reason (maybe not known to some) and are adjusted almost every year for various reasons. Considering the Batman Begins score was also disqualified for similar reasons, I am not surprised at this decision either. There are also many Alan Menkin songs that are disqualified due to a change in the rules. 

There is another rule coming out of the producer's branch if you all recall, regarding a limit on the number of producers listed on a particular project. This came to light and subsequently a lawsuit over the CRASH Oscar win for Best Picture. So it is consistent with the overall AMPAS leanings towards the number of individuals that can be credited for any given category.

AND....I would hope that "all this this does" is to encourage composers to actually compose all of the music to the films they are hired on. Heck...part of me even has problems with the concept of someone else orchestrating my music...much less ghost writing it. I understand and have lived the time crunch scenarios and I know that I won't be able to resist having orchestrators forever. But in terms of "team composing" or the grand use of ghost writers, for a department head position...the politics start to become too confusing when there are too many chefs in the kitchen...so to speak.

I encourage everyone to do as much themselves as they possibly can. Besides, you will save on staff expenses.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Hey now Zimmer and howard composed over 60% of the score, that isn't too shabby for a Zimmer related score. He musta scored like 40% of this film, a career high.


----------



## synthetic

My mistake. Try this:

Well done, academy of old, white, washed-up TV composers.

Better? 

Net result still the same: composers afraid to credit their assistants and let them share in the back end. Look at all of the careers that Hans has jump started just in the last five years. Trevor Morris, Ramin Djawadi, Alti Orvarsson, Geoff Zanelli, Henry Jackman -- who the hell else is mentoring composers these days? So now they'll all be "orchestrators."


----------



## Brian Ralston

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Better? Well...no...it is still not accurate. Considering the music branch of the Academy doesn't consist of "TV composers." You're thinking of the Emmy's. :roll: 

At the end of the day, the Academy as a whole (including the majority of members in the music branch in this case), is essentially saying that the "team composing" method is not something they want their award associated with. It is no reflection on whether the score was good or not. Or whether the individuals involved are talented or not. It is simply a choice to limit the number of awards to only the Department Heads or the direct individual responsible for creating the work awarded on a project. Just like they are not going to give out 7 oscars to a team of producers on an indie film...they are not going to give out 10 Oscars to all the Additional music folks who contribute to a score. On top of that...these additional composers are not even the ones hired by the production company directly. Zimmer and Howard were to my knowledge. The rest are part of their respective teams, yes? But their contracts are not composer contracts for hire in creation of the score with the studio. They just got sub-contracted out to do parts of it by the composers (essentially).

So...these talented composers have a choice. They can either go it on their own...probably live in poverty for a few years...and take a long time to build their own reputation as the one in charge and THE department head singlely responsible. Or they can continue to compose in the situations they are in now...get kudos and additional music credits from their boss...but be ineligible for many of the awards during award season, and not really develop many producer/director relationships on their own. 

I say that with respect to all of them. Their are so many talented folks in this town, many not household names of who could blow the socks off of some big names. But talent is not the only thing that matters to be successful. And the politics of the industry, especially in relation to something like the Oscar awards, are real and not going away. One has to know how to play "the game".

I hear you Jeff and I see the frustration. But, it is what it is. There are valid reasons. And especially in this case, those reasons are decided upon by a jury of their own equally successful Oscar winning and nominated peers.


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

But Brian, leaving aside some factual errors (which some might argue are inconsequential anyway), surely Jeff's main point is that this ruling discourages composers from crediting ghostwriters. 

You may be correct in speculating about a wish to avoid rewarding "factory" composing but, perhaps inadvertently, there is this knock-on effect as well.


----------



## Brian Ralston

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



JohnG @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> But Brian, leaving aside some factual errors (which some might argue are inconsequential anyway), surely Jeff's main point is that this ruling discourages composers from crediting ghostwriters.
> 
> You may be correct in speculating about a wish to avoid rewarding "factory" composing but, perhaps inadvertently, there is this knock-on effect as well.



Perhaps but in my opinion, the way a composer today deals with that issue at hand is to NOT ghostwrite for anyone. They should spend the time building their own name and own reputation for their own work. 

Don't allow your work to build the reputation of anyone else. "Music composed by xxxxxxx" is the one credit that matters to anyone who does the hiring and especially a studio. I am not going to knock anyone for ghostwriting. They will do what they have to do to survive I guess and good money can be made. But I will say that the expectation that a long list of ghostwriting or assistant credits is going to get a studio to all of a sudden hire them and put them in charge of million dollar music budgets when they have never been "in charge" of anything like that before, is just unrealistic. One has to work up to that over a long period of time. If I put my producer hat on for a moment (yes I have produced), I would much rather hire a guy who has 6 indie films where he was the #1 guy in charge and responsible...than someone else who has a list of 20 bigger films where he was only the assistant or uncredited writer on. And for anyone who has a Loooooooooong list over years of assistant or ghosting credits and very little head composer credits...I am also going to start to see that as a negative. It will be apparent that there is something wrong with that guy's ability to get a production company or studio to trust him with the responsibility of a big film on his own. 
o-[][]-o


----------



## synthetic

Interesting that the first few years of Score oscars were given to music departments. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academy_Aw ... usic_Score

Hey, I get that people want to get back to the olden days. Some guy scribbling on a pad alone for a few months next to his piano then hiring a big union orchestra. The way THEY (Oscar music committee members like Broughton) used to do it. The way it is SUPPOSED TO BE DONE. Before this guy and his computers and team ruined their film music craft. But that was truly the old days: before layers of sound design was expected taking hours of experimentation, when the cut didn't change every day, and when replacement composers weren't expected to turn out a score in days. 

How could you not give a co-writer credit to the sound designer on TDK? That was no Omnisphere preset, that was a master class. I assume his credit got bumped up on merit, as Lisa Gerrard's did when her work on Gladiator had such impact. 

Zimmer isn't being penalized for using team composers, he's being penalized for crediting them -- which is a shitty precedent.


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

While ghostwriting is an interesting topic, Brian, I see that as fundamentally off the point that Jeff (and I) are making, which is that, by rejecting the Dark Knight score because of having five names on the cue sheet, the peer review (or academy peer review or whatever) committee has discouraged granting credit / allowing creative contributors to share in the financial rewards of their work.

One can only guess whether anything else is going on as well.

Whether it's a good idea to ghostwrite or to use ghostwriters (and all the ancillary questions surrounding that) is an evergreen question and one that I think might be fruitful to start a new thread, even though it's been explored before -- maybe it would be fun for the forum for you to repeat / expand on your position on a fresh thread?


----------



## synthetic

I don't know why I'm getting so worked up, this is the committee that nominated Gustavo Santamello twice. They've lost all relevance. 

Brian, I get that you're a vocal opponent of RC and ghost composers, but you can't deny that the current crop of film composers have come from that route. 

Someone should really split this thread from the DK news link.


----------



## midphase

Yes please....whoever is an admin around here....please create a new thread...this is too good to be left here!


----------



## Brian Ralston

synthetic @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> I don't know why I'm getting so worked up, this is the committee that nominated Gustavo Santamello twice. They've lost all relevance.
> 
> Brian, I get that you're a vocal opponent of RC and ghost composers, but you can't deny that the current crop of film composers have come from that route.
> 
> Someone should really split this thread from the DK news link.



I honestly don't know why you are admittedly getting worked up either Jeff? There is a reason I am sure and I hope your reflections find that reason. Honestly, I had some similar reactions to Gustavo's awards and yet when an Academy member on the executive branch explained it all to me and educated me on how the Academy works, it all began to make sense. And I have to say, my previous vision of what the Academy does and why they do it was all wrong. Now, I get it. 

And for the record...saying I am an opponent of RC is not accurate. I don't believe that is the path for me. I have outlined those reasons many times I know. But I acknowledge that there is an awful lot of talent over there and that Zimmer has truly changed the flavor of music in films, as much as Williams did in the 70's. But...that has nothing to do with the Oscars and really...the Oscars have little to do with Talent any more. 

Sure, some of the current crop of composers have come from that route, not nearly all. If you want to stand in line for that first multi-million dollar studio gig at the hopes of Zimmer will throw it to you after 15-20 years of ghosting, all I can say is have fun. And don't lock your knees. o-[][]-o


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/CRE-31231-02/

Clips of Desplat's upcoming score: The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## autopilot

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.noob.us/entertainment/one-man-64-vocal-tracks-thriller-acapella/

For those that liked the John Williams acapella - this is not quite as good, but still quite cool.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.stageandscreenonline.com/dow ... lfman.html

Hour long Elfman interview. He swears a lot and talks about Zimmer's and JNH's academy rejected Batman score.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://warnerbros2008.warnerbros.com/bafta/

Warner Bros seems to have put the whole score for Desplat's The Curious Case of Benjamin Button online.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> http://warnerbros2008.warnerbros.com/bafta/
> 
> Warner Bros seems to have put the whole score for Desplat's The Curious Case of Benjamin Button online.



Hmmm... I only hear one looped piano peice. How do I hear another?


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Ummm click on the word "score".


----------



## Christian Marcussen

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> Ummm click on the word "score".



Never heard of it. I will try and see what happens.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2008/12/04/pr ... -and-hate/

Video for the Prop 8 song by Marc Shaiman.


----------



## Hans Adamson

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

There is an article about game music in general, and Garry Schyman in particular in todays LA Times. There is also a video snippet:

http://www.latimes.com/la-fi-composer8-2008dec08,0,4033270,full.story (http://www.latimes.com/la-fi-composer8- ... full.story)


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3iea59cb79796a9dff9b5711a369472f3d (http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/con ... a369472f3d)

The Dark Knight score is now eligible for Oscar nomination.


----------



## synthetic

Woot


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,,24789313-16947,00.html (http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/st ... 47,00.html)

Star Wars the musical.


----------



## Justus

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



Hans Adamson @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> There is an article about game music in general, and Garry Schyman in particular in todays LA Times. There is also a video snippet:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/la-fi-composer8-2008dec08,0,4033270,full.story (http://www.latimes.com/la-fi-composer8- ... full.story)



Thanks! Very interesting!


----------



## JB78

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> http://www.aolcdn.com/tmz_audio/020209_christianbale.mp3
> 
> Christian Bale going nuts, swearing at the DP on the new Terminator film...hehe



http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/audio/020609_bale-mp4.mp4

Bale's apology.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Hmm long time since posting in here. Since my last post was the Christian Bale thing I might as well continue with the Christian Bale techno song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTihsJQHt48


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Also a cool live performance featuring my favourite film score singer: Lisbeth Scott. She gets pretty into it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNYc0Unossc


----------



## Ed

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*



choc0thrax @ Tue May 05 said:


> Hmm long time since posting in here. Since my last post was the Christian Bale thing I might as well continue with the Christian Bale techno song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTihsJQHt48



hahahhahahaa


----------



## Pando

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

Here's an amazing story. Two 12-year old Mississippi kids spent seven years in the 1980s making a shot-for-shot remake of "Raiders of the Lost Ark." It was then nearly forgotten for 15 years on an old VHS tape. Today they call it a masterpiece.

http://www.3news.co.nz/Three-budding-filmmakers-get-their-fairytale-ending-with-Indy-adaption/tabid/418/articleID/101629/cat/55/Default.aspx (http://www.3news.co.nz/Three-budding-fi ... fault.aspx)

http://www.inthenews.co.uk/infocus/entertainment/uk-premiere-raiders-the-lost-ark-the-adaptation-$1291091.htm (http://www.inthenews.co.uk/infocus/ente ... 291091.htm)

First 10 minutes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upqiq6MUAh0

Watching this, I find it striking how much the original music really affects the final result...


----------



## JB78

http://gizmodo.com/5224946/auto+tune-the-news

Hilarious use of Auto-tune!


----------



## germancomponist

Very coooool


----------



## PolarBear

The evolution of dance is about to write a new chapter with this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJOZp2ZftCw


----------



## Justus

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

=o 

That's just great!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELGxk2qG ... annel_page

It seems a bit of Marco Beltrami's new score for The Hurt Locker is on Youtube. This is one of the best movies I've seen this year and I thought Marco did a sweet job on this one.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.cinemusic.net/2009/05/13/soundtrack-preview-terminator-salvation/ (http://www.cinemusic.net/2009/05/13/sou ... salvation/)

http://elfman.filmmusic.com/filmography/terminator_salvation.html (http://elfman.filmmusic.com/filmography ... ation.html)


Continuing with the decade long trend of Danny Elfman dissapointing me with sparse crappiness and nothing to latch onto I present Terminator Salvation clips.


I get the feeling Danny came upon a flea circus and gave all the little fleas little tiny french horns and trombones and asked them to record his score. These recession times call for cost-cutting measures!


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEGkHNRjSPA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SivJeozSfbw

Part 1 & 2 of what is supposedly Elliot Goldenthals first score for a short university film.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Choco's Cool Links Thread!*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_t ... e_uploaded

Videos of a recent BSG concert.


----------



## PolarBear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfBlUQguvyw

Crazy video editing!


----------



## lee

This has surely been posted here before, but anyways:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lak3mt#p/f/9/Z6_awUgbUJs

Terminator 2: The Opera (Arnold Schwarzenegger)


----------

